# sticknpokes



## bote (Feb 25, 2009)

I really just wanted to post this pic of the one I gave my friend a few months ago. It was my first time, and we were both happy with the results. I still chuckle just thinking about it.

http://c3.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images02/39/l_8a12216c596a49c992bee03a2774b3aa.jpg


----------



## katiehabits (Feb 25, 2009)

your picture didn't show.....


----------



## Ravie (Feb 25, 2009)

you have to use the picture URL not the "<kjhdrgihw>" one.


----------



## Ravie (Feb 26, 2009)

there it is! haha his neck looks a little odd.


----------



## bote (Feb 27, 2009)

yeah, his neck is pretty gross, you wouldn't want that on your shoulders (pun intended)


----------



## Nym (Mar 5, 2009)

i think you did a spiffy job
im going to get the first part of my tribal stick n' poke just for my on reason.
itll be my first tatt but itll be worth it to me.


----------



## Geoff (Mar 5, 2009)

need work. no offense but it does. what kind of ink did you use?


----------



## bote (Mar 8, 2009)

i don´t remember what kind of ink it was, that was actually pretty sketchy. We put a little in him and waited a bit to see if it would start to puff up or seem like he was having an allergic reaction. I might have been India ink?
As for it needing work, the only thing worse than having a shitty homer simpson on your shoulder, would be having an acurately rendered one, but that´s just me.


----------



## spud (Mar 8, 2009)

ive been to a couple places that sell tattoo ink its kindof expensive but very worth it all of mine are done with that by the way am i the only one that uses a jailhouse gun?


----------



## roadbike (Jun 14, 2009)

Depending on what type of jailhouse gun style you're talking, I've tried a few out, though, if I'm using a gun, I'd much rather track down someone who has a pro-made one. I like being able to have different line thickness. Though I still love a good stick'n'poke.


----------



## wartomods (Jun 14, 2009)

that looks wicked, i like it, homer simpson is easy to draw it could have been better done, but i dont know i think it has a unique charm to it...... and ohhh freckles.


----------



## roadbike (Jun 14, 2009)

Yo, can some of us other folks post links to stick'n'pokes we've done on this thread?


----------



## bote (Jul 8, 2009)

of course, post away bai...




wartomods said:


> t homer simpson is easy to draw it could have been better done



that`s what`s so funny about it: I drew a proper homer and my friend insisted he wanted it old school and sloppy, and I have to say that in the end, it`s a lot funnier this way, he is a genius. 

It`s my birthday today and I stick`n poked my palm. no camera .


----------



## DeadGeneration (Jul 27, 2009)

I really like it.


----------

